# Bạn biết gì về máy nước nóng trực tiếp OTTOWA



## Ottowa (12/4/22)

Máy nước nóng OTTOWA là thương hiệu bình nóng lạnh uy tín và được rất nhiều khách hàng tin tưởng tại Việt Nam. Các dòng máy nước nóng trực tiếp Ottowa có gì nổi bật? Tham khảo ngay bài viết dưới đây.


Thương hiệu máy nước nóng Ottowa của nước nào?

Máy nước nóng trực tiếp Ottowa  là một thương hiệu khởi nguồn từ Việt Nam. Ottowa thuộc công ty TNHH thiết bị gia dụng OTTO Việt Nam. Thương hiệu Ottowa chuyên sản xuất, cung cấpvà phân phối các sản phẩm máy nước nóng, bình nóng lạnh năng lượng mặt trời.

Tự hào là thương hiệu bình nước nóng nội địa, Ottowa đem đến những giá trị sống tích cực, thăng hoa nhất cho người tiêu dùng bằng các công nghệ hiện đại áp dụng vào trong sản phẩm. Nhờ chất lượng và uy tín, máy nước nóng trực tiếp Ottowa đã và đang từng bước khẳng định được giá trị thương hiệu trong lòng người Việt.

Các sản phẩm bình nóng lạnh của Ottowa không chỉ đa dạng về kiểu dáng, mẫu mã, dung tích mà còn có ưu điểm về giá thành. Mức giá phù hợp với túi tiền người Việt, máy nước nóng đi kèm nhiều tính năng hấp dẫn, công nghệ quốc tế hiện đại. Máy nước nóng Ottowa là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo mang đến người dùng những trải nghiệm thú vị.




Các dòng máy nước nóng trực tiếp Ottowa

Đặc điểm chung trong thiết kế của các loại máy nước nóng đến từ Ottowa chính là tính hiện đại, trẻ trung. Màu sắc chủ đạo thuộc các gam màu trung tính như trắng, đen, xám… phù hợp với mọi không gian, đồng thời tô điểm không gian trở nên tiện nghi hơn.

Các dòng máy nước nóng trực tiếp Ottowa cũng khá đa dạng. Các phân khúc máy với giá cả và những ưu điểm khác nhau. Trong đó, có 4 dòng máy chính, đó là:

Máy nước nóng Ottowa Comfort
Máy nước nóng Ottowa Enjoy
Máy nước nóng Ottowa Happy
Máy nước nóng Ottowa Multi
Mỗi dòng máy lại có những đặc điểm riêng về thiết kế, tính năng để người dùng có thể dễ dàng hơn khi đưa ra lựa chọn.

Công nghệ nổi trội trang bị trong máy nước nóng trực tiếp Ottowa
Một trong những ưu điểm nổi trội nhất của máy nước nóng Ottowa khiến nhiều người tin tưởng và yêu thích sử dụng đó chính là công nghệ tự động điều chỉnh công suất.




Xem thêm: Tất tần tật về máy nước nóng trực tiếp OTTOWA


----------

